

Show HN: Network of celebrity ice bucket challenges, visualized - jeffcmohr
https://kumu.io/jeff/celebrity-ice-bucket-challenge

======
jeffcmohr
Cofounder of Kumu here. A little about this map - we normally work with social
networks and systems maps but thought it could be fun to map the ALS challenge
since the format naturally built its own network based on the nominations.
It's also fun to watch some of the celebs in their own element, often with
their families. Hope you enjoy and this saves a bit of time searching for
videos!

------
nthitz
Fastco has a much more comprehensive (though not interactive) graphic
[http://www.fastcodesign.com/3034799/infographic-of-the-
day/h...](http://www.fastcodesign.com/3034799/infographic-of-the-day/here-are-
all-celebrities-whove-taken-the-als-ice-bucket-challenge)

~~~
jeffcmohr
Thanks for the link nthitz. In the end we ended up making an arbitrary choice
of where to cut off the map. I was blown away by how many celebrities actually
participated (I'd guess the actual map would be 10-20x even the Fastco one).
If someone ever pulls the data together for all of it we'd love to power the
larger visualization.

------
justboxing
This is beautiful! I was always wondering how the chain tagging effect played
out in this Fundraiser.

I would love to see some or all of the following in your site.

1) Influencer Count: How many people (rolled up to the individual page we are
viewing) did a particular individual influence?. Example: When I click Bill
Gates' face, I would like to see a count of how many people he influenced,
which would be 3 he tagged + 3 * 3 that the 3 people he tagged, tagged and so
on till you reach the ending roots of the terenary tree chains.

2) Top Influencers: If you implement #1, then a page showing the top
influencers, by the count of how many people they influenced into taking the
challenge and donating.

------
rymohr
Any developers that are interested in network visualizations like this, please
reach out! We're a bootstrapped startup and it's just me and my brother at
this point. Got big plans to take the SNA world by storm! ryan@kumu.io

------
loganu
For those that have stated their donation amounts, it would be interesting to
see what they're all pitching in. For example, that Old Spice dude said he was
kicking in $1000... which seems pretty bogus when it's coming out of Old
Spice's marketing budget. And last I saw, the biggest amount received was
100,000 which is crazy, but then you realise that Martha Stewart has a net
worth upwards of $650 million, and (if that's her chipping the most money in)
that's the equivalent to me throwing like eleven dollars in. Good chance she
gave less and called it a charitable write-off.

~~~
jeffcmohr
Great idea loganu. Have you seen stated amounts for many of the people on this
map? It's easy for us to add and scale by that as another option if we have
the data.

------
chairmankaga
Very cool, I wanted to build one myself. How long did it take to compile the
dataset?

~~~
jeffcmohr
Thanks chairmankaga! We compiled it over the past week. Probably took between
10-20 hours to get all the connections, then grab images and videos for each
person. More information on building with Kumu is available here:
[http://help.kumu.io](http://help.kumu.io)

If you're looking for other example to help spark some creativity, check out
our explore page: [https://kumu.io/explore](https://kumu.io/explore)

------
mgrabau
This is super cool

------
ASquare
hah - pretty cool!

~~~
jeffcmohr
Thanks ASquare!

------
arianna32
This is so AWESOME!!!

------
Kellymohr
Great graphic!

~~~
Kellymohr
Pretty sure Kermit doing the challenge naked is my favorite:
[https://kumu.io/jeff/celebrity-ice-bucket-
challenge#!/kermit...](https://kumu.io/jeff/celebrity-ice-bucket-
challenge#!/kermit-the-frog)

